# A very different crock jug found at a estate sale



## east texas terry (Mar 27, 2021)

Hit a jack pot on crock jug  & bottle  this is a Hicks Rubber Inc. Waco  Texas


exas


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 27, 2021)

Woah !!! Pretty unique. I love it. Great find Terry!


----------



## webe992 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice find! I’ve only ever seen the blue ones.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 28, 2021)

Another nice crock


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 28, 2021)

You got the lid too. So many times I love the crock but the lid is missing. I have too many wooden make shift lids. I'm looking for a chamber pot with original lid. Most I see have a crack somewhere on them. They are other than that perfect. I guess that is the norm for alot chamber pots.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 28, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Another nice crock  View attachment 222282View attachment 222283


That’s a cute little one.


----------



## Len (Mar 31, 2021)

For all the young whipper snappers out there--Around where I come from that two handled moonstone jar is often called a "master crapper." The lucky designee collected the entire family's output the next morning into it before disposing of the contents outside.  Often they are somewhat larger.--CT Len


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 1, 2021)

Len said:


> For all the young whipper snappers out there--Around where I come from that two handled moonstone jar is often called a "master crapper." The lucky designee collected the entire family's output the next morning into it before disposing of the contents outside. Often they are somewhat larger.--CT Len



That’s funny ,there! I remember grandma had a 2 seater.... as little kids, my cousins and I thought grandma was ahead of her time, and we had much to learn! What we learned was grandma hated it and burned it to the ground about a week after grandpa died! Really kewl, being 6 and watching gram burn the two seater to the ground! She was so cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

Len said:


> For all the young whipper snappers out there--Around where I come from that two handled moonstone jar is often called a "master crapper." The lucky designee collected the entire family's output the next morning into it before disposing of the contents outside.  Often they are somewhat larger.--CT Len


Don't the lids on a chamber pot extend over lip more. Looks like a cookie jar. But I wouldn't want any of the prementioned moonstone cookies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> That’s funny ,there! I remember grandma had a 2 seater.... as little kids, my cousins and I thought grandma was ahead of her time, and we had much to learn! What we learned was grandma hated it and burned it to the ground about a week after grandpa died! Really kewl, being 6 and watching gram burn the two seater to the ground! She was so cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On the other hand my grandmas wouldn’t let grandpas use the indoor toilet in the day only at night after he took his barn boots and clothes off in the garage before coming into the house with cow manure on his boots. He was a grade B dairyman and it was my grandparents that got mom and my siblings interested in bottles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey ROBBYBOBBY64, Wildcat Wrangling Kat, Buriedtreasuretime, et al,

Yo! RB-Regarding your question about lids. (When you're lucky enough to have them...)
I have a small collection of chamber pots. I took a quick look at the circumference of a few lids. They generally match the lower bowl pretty well.  A couple had lids that were under a 1/8" of an overhang.  Issue yet to be decided...

Hey Wildcat Wrangling Kat- I believe your Meemaw was one hot Granny and way too cool for this school! That is a great American story about her firing the outhouse. Two seaters were fairly common. There is an old colonial in Wethersfield, CT, the Silas Deane house, that has an original five, maybe six seater! If your Grandparents' property is still in the family, consider putting digging their privy on your bucket list....

Hi Bud buriedtreasuretime- Yup, old cow milking barns sure were hard on clothes and especially footwear.
The gals always wanted the inner nest to be their pristine area. From the dairy men I've encountered, they look upon the bottles and cans, among other farm artifacts, symbols of their proud family labor. They are historic artifacts sharing connections to the earth, animals, and local communities. It doesn't get much better. Just sad to see the small dairy farms disappear in recent decades. Ending on a better note, I'd bet you passed on your interest in bottles to your next generation...

CT Len


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 3, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey ROBBYBOBBY64, Wildcat Wrangling Kat, Buriedtreasuretime, et al,
> 
> Yo! RB-Regarding your question about lids. (When you're lucky enough to have them...)
> I have a small collection of chamber pots. I took a quick look at the circumference of a few lids. They generally match the lower bowl pretty well. A couple had lids that were under a 1/8" of an overhang. Issue yet to be decided...
> ...



Oh, I’ve tried to but they’re not much in to it, california cities were dug a long time ago and I don’t get to the country much. When we lived up in rural northern Nevada we were always finding a new place to dig-hense buried treasure time. I’m a collector like my grand pop and I love my old glass bottles. This group has helped me to pay more attention to my bottles because although I’m not into selling, others are and I learn from their knowledge about particular bottles. Thanks for asking .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow that’s a great find I am searching for one made by Joseph or B.J. Rushton that was my GGG grandfather and his brother they made pottery like that and ran moonshine back in the late 1800’s


----------



## Len (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey Cokecounty21,
Hope I come across one for you. What state, PA? Thx. --CT Len


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Apr 9, 2021)

He made them in Alabama, Texas, and his brother made them in Texas and Mississippi. A couple went to the land in Alabama where one of their shops had been and picked up every broken piece of everything they could find and I emailed them offering to buy just a broken piece and they said no. To find any piece broken or not would mean so much. My other GGG grandfather made tombstones that have some really different folk art than most tombstones. I live close to a lot of the cemeteries where I get to see his work. It’s cool to see it and know my GGG grandfather did that! I love collecting because I love the history that the pieces tell ! As you can probably guess I collect more than just bottles! Thank you for your reply and offer that if you ever run across a rushton piece of pottery you will keep me in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Len (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey Coke County 21!

You are a chip off the old gravestone all right! I think its great that our generation of Americans are digging into their family's histories and making sure that their contributions are preserved.
Did GGG#2 ever sign his tombstones? Not uncommon for colonial carvers up here around New England to do it. (Yup, I had an active interest in tombstones, etc. too.) If you haven't already, take pics of GGG #2's work and record what yard its in. Share it with friends/relatives and before you cash in your chips let the library/historical society duplicate everything for future learners. Chances are you'll find that GGG#2 was in demand and that he traveled to service the needs of all the reasonably reachable communities to supplement his first line occupation. 
...Now, regarding GGG#1, if you have a lot of shards, you might want to rebuild one of his pots/jugs etc. Just get yourself a box (at least about cat tray size) with low sides. Put in a couple of inches of sand and place the shards nearby where you can see and reach them. Then the puzzle fun starts. Make sure you use a glue that bonds ceramic. Chances are you aren't going to completely finish one but you might be surprised how far you get. If you can, do all this in a space that you can leave undisturbed and go back to in free time. More importantly, I'd get over to his old property that the couple you mentioned visited. Get permission and get digging. Hopefully the property still hasn't been disturbed below the surface. If the area is large and you want to do it right, go to the local college's archaeology dept and put in a request for help.  They'll bring manpower and a lot of expertise. I'll wager you'll find a lot more than pottery, including your own chapter of the family history. Good luck.
                                                                                                                                             --CT Len


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 11, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> He made them in Alabama, Texas, and his brother made them in Texas and Mississippi. A couple went to the land in Alabama where one of their shops had been and picked up every broken piece of everything they could find and I emailed them offering to buy just a broken piece and they said no. To find any piece broken or not would mean so much. My other GGG grandfather made tombstones that have some really different folk art than most tombstones. I live close to a lot of the cemeteries where I get to see his work. It’s cool to see it and know my GGG grandfather did that! I love collecting because I love the history that the pieces tell ! As you can probably guess I collect more than just bottles! Thank you for your reply and offer that if you ever run across a rushton piece of pottery you will keep me in mind! Thanks!



Me too.... (now I think they call us hoarders, maybe? (But I hoard really neat things, I swear?!)That is so cool about the headstones . There is SO much infamous history around this area. (Black Bart?) And some really old cemeteries.... it’s fun just to go out there and read them. Maybe you should think about putting a visit to Bodie Nevada on the ol bucket list.... talk about wanting to dig around, but don’t do it... i took 1 square nail back to return it, there. The Bodie curse, I wasn’t taking chances with. But the undertakers place was both fascinating and chilling. And the cemetery was crazy. Town prostitutes that should have been buried on the hill with the Indians and Chinese, back in the day. Lottie pulled some strings and secretly ended up with the white people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Wildcat Wrangling Kat.

Never made it to NV. Consider it on my bucket list. Thanks for the warning about the Bodie Curse.--If you want to watch a great one season ghost investigation tv program that included active Chinese miners, there was one about, oh, three-four(?) years ago called something like "Ghost Mine." Two tech savy investigators help modern miners try to re-profit an old mine. You'll learn a lot and your belief system might just be sufficiently challenged. BTW, did Lottie have a last name or a.k.a.? Thx.  --CT Len


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank yo


Len said:


> Hey Coke County 21!
> 
> You are a chip off the old gravestone all right! I think its great that our generation of Americans are digging into their family's histories and making sure that their contributions are preserved.
> Did GGG#2 ever sign his tombstones? Not uncommon for colonial carvers up here around New England to do it. (Yup, I had an active interest in tombstones, etc. too.) If you haven't already, take pics of GGG #2's work and record what yard its in. Share it with friends/relatives and before you cash in your chips let the library/historical society duplicate everything for future learners. Chances are you'll find that GGG#2 was in demand and that he traveled to service the needs of all the reasonably reachable communities to supplement his first line occupation.
> ...


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey Coke County 21!
> 
> You are a chip off the old gravestone all right! I think its great that our generation of Americans are digging into their family's histories and making sure that their contributions are preserved.
> Did GGG#2 ever sign his tombstones? Not uncommon for colonial carvers up here around New England to do it. (Yup, I had an active interest in tombstones, etc. too.) If you haven't already, take pics of GGG #2's work and record what yard its in. Share it with friends/relatives and before you cash in your chips let the library/historical society duplicate everything for future learners. Chances are you'll find that GGG#2 was in demand and that he traveled to service the needs of all the reasonably reachable communities to supplement his first line occupation.
> ...


Thank you for your input and kind words ! Here are some examples of my other grandfather’s tombstone work


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh and I am a board member on a cemetery preservation commission for the county I live in here in Alabama and I have found and transcribed many lost graves and cemeteries in which had been totally lost to time and Mother Nature! I love the history of it and the importance of preservation of these old cemeteries! Last week someone actually dug up an old grave at a cemetery in a part of the county that is very rural. I mean completely dug him up!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 12, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> He made them in Alabama, Texas, and his brother made them in Texas and Mississippi. A couple went to the land in Alabama where one of their shops had been and picked up every broken piece of everything they could find and I emailed them offering to buy just a broken piece and they said no. To find any piece broken or not would mean so much. My other GGG grandfather made tombstones that have some really different folk art than most tombstones. I live close to a lot of the cemeteries where I get to see his work. It’s cool to see it and know my GGG grandfather did that! I love collecting because I love the history that the pieces tell ! As you can probably guess I collect more than just bottles! Thank you for your reply and offer that if you ever run across a rushton piece of pottery you will keep me in mind! Thanks!



One of my pastimes is taking a walk in an OLD grave yard we’re it’s all tombstones, not those horrid lawn plaques. The tombstones of yore were amazing pieces of art, hand cut and decorated from all kinds of stone. My sister passed in 2011 in Whyoming and she wanted to be buried there with a tomb stone. The damn thing was an embarrassing laser cut piece of ugly rock. I was so disappointed to see it. I found her a single plot in the pioneer old cemetery and a proper tomb stone would have been so fitting with all the other monuments so beautifully made. Times have changed. I’m glad you stil can go see your ggd’s handi work. Stone carving was a real art. I’ve been told that the best stone carvers were the Italian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 12, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> Thank you for your input and kind words ! Here are some examples of my other grandfather’s tombstone work



Wow, those stones are real treasures. 
Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi All, esp. Cokecounty21 and buriedtreasuretime,

Before I forget, I'm sure you've already heard, multiple permissions are required to dig somebody up. I realize its v.rural there but whoever did that is looking for grave goods(theft), skull/bones(black arts), revenge, or a combination. If you haven't already, report it to the authorities both state and local. A short piece in the area papers just mentioning the discovery will have a short deterrent effect if the first recommendation doesn't get you any action. Don't be afraid to go higher too. If we ever get together remind me to tell you a few stories on such topics.  Most important--never forget that you wouldn't want the rest of your family+ friends disturbed in such a manner. BTW, Those game cameras that are motioned activated might help getting enough evidence for catching the bad guy(s). They're fairly cheap now Mr. County Cemetery Board member(congrats)--what you cherish, you must protect...

Ok, some quick thoughts on your photos. GGG's icons are very consistent: hearts, crosses, and animals mostly. The Weeping Willow and hand pointing heavenward were big from the 1830s-end of the century, esp. in the South. My fav is C. Jackson's stone with the animal at the top. (What is that? Hard to see on the computer.) One thing I noticed, GGG corrects any carving errors afterwards. Kudos. There are few that do. GGG  seems sometimes to make use of local stone, even tools on occasion, which helps all around, but I don't see any signed stones in the shots you posted. Not his thing perhaps.  I hope you consider continuing your interest a little further by joining a regional/national gravestone organisation. They often have workshops on cleaning stones, resetting them, etc. Clearly, graveyards need help and there is too little and too few to assist. Be somebody that  makes that difference when possible. 

Mr. Buriedtreasuretime,

Yup, those Italian-Americans make more than just good pizza and pasta!  In the Old World, some of those old Roman roads and aquaducts are still being used. I have a vowel at the end of my name and I can say just about all the males in my extended family worked with their hands one way or another for a good part of their lives. However, your story of what you did for your Sister blew me away. (St. Peter will pat you on the back and your Sis will be there to greet you when its your time.) Lasers may have their uses, but I'm sure she agrees 100% in what you did for her. Wow! A great expression of pure love. Nice job sir! ...Also, before I forget, its true that we're pretty good with a shotgun. Now excuse me while I go out and plant those peppers and tomatoes.   

Two Aces in my book. --CT Len


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 29, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Me too.... (now I think they call us hoarders, maybe? (But I hoard really neat things, I swear?!)That is so cool about the headstones . There is SO much infamous history around this area. (Black Bart?) And some really old cemeteries.... it’s fun just to go out there and read them. Maybe you should think about putting a visit to Bodie Nevada on the ol bucket list.... talk about wanting to dig around, but don’t do it... i took 1 square nail back to return it, there. The Bodie curse, I wasn’t taking chances with. But the undertakers place was both fascinating and chilling. And the cemetery was crazy. Town prostitutes that should have been buried on the hill with the Indians and Chinese, back in the day. Lottie pulled some strings and secretly ended up with the white people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We all like to think our hoarding is just cool stuff. But when you come across that box that says “ strings too small to save” Thank the gods and goddesses for people like us that preserve the collectibles and oddities. Hopefully they to some day will find a new and dedicated caretaker too. Besides, lots of things to look at and ponder enriches your life as long as it doesn’t suffocate you. Good to watch those “hoarder” programs on Discovery and such channels, we learn a lot about our habits and why we do what we do. Knowledge is a very important gift to give your self.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 29, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi All, esp. Cokecounty21 and buriedtreasuretime,
> 
> Before I forget, I'm sure you've already heard, multiple permissions are required to dig somebody up. I realize its v.rural there but whoever did that is looking for grave goods(theft), skull/bones(black arts), revenge, or a combination. If you haven't already, report it to the authorities both state and local. A short piece in the area papers just mentioning the discovery will have a short deterrent effect if the first recommendation doesn't get you any action. Don't be afraid to go higher too. If we ever get together remind me to tell you a few stories on such topics. Most important--never forget that you wouldn't want the rest of your family+ friends disturbed in such a manner. BTW, Those game cameras that are motioned activated might help getting enough evidence for catching the bad guy(s). They're fairly cheap now Mr. County Cemetery Board member(congrats)--what you cherish, you must protect...
> 
> ...



Hers another tombstone fail story: when my mother and dad died in 2008 & 2010 I needed to do a stone for the concrete grave cover in an old rural cemetery in Nevada. The cemetery is mostly beautiful old stones and monuments, most grave sites have curbs or full concrete “lids”. My parents and brother are next to my grandparents and aunt and uncle. So big family plot. So in Winnemucca Nv. They now plant grass and water said grass with well water highly mineralized with alkali . They today won’t allow a stone unless it’s a plaque. The funeral director let me design my family plot stone / low curb plaque, which was a black basalt 6 foot long by 14” wide by 8” thick with a hewed edge of in matte basalt all the way around. Because it would be atop the concrete grave, it would not impact the lawn mowing requirement. I don’t live there so upon returning to NV to see the stone and approve it before setting it was placed upon the grave top for me to approve. It was a most beautiful and unusual marker monument( it cost $6000.00 to fabricate and deliver). The carving was crisp, I had my brothers name as well as my parents and my sisters and mine put on it for a later time( sister passed the following year). So, the director communicated that they would set the stone in two days and since I was up there getting my dads house on the market I had time. I go out to the cemetery two days later and find this beautiful stone with its remarkable hewn edge buried flush in a bad “cut in”to the concrete and concreted in. It’s like flushing $6k down the toilet. Funeral director said “rules are rules” and it impacts the mowing to not be flush.. And upon return in subsequent years- the beautiful black basalt is as white as the concrete top from the alkali well water watered on all the graves. There’s something about a lasting beautifully done marker that if one is lucky, gets ones name mentioned aloud by people walking the cemetery and admiring the monuments. Plaquesno one takes the time to push away the grass or read them. Forgotten sadly forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi buriedtreasuretime,

Not to be forgotten by me. If I'm ever near Winnemucca* I'm going to pay my respects. Never been there but I'll probably hit Vegas or Reno one day and will let you know. I don't know how populated this yard where your family is and probably in a small yard could find the family circle by the info previously given. Your last name (if a large yard) would make it easier.  In any case, you should think about dictating you and your family's story too. Its very interesting. If only you do it for the kids/future generations and leave a copy in the hometown library. Stay Well.
          --CT Len 
*- Going to get a map out after.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 12, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi buriedtreasuretime,
> 
> Not to be forgotten by me. If I'm ever near Winnemucca* I'm going to pay my respects. Never been there but I'll probably hit Vegas or Reno one day and will let you know. I don't know how populated this yard where your family is and probably in a small yard could find the family circle by the info previously given. Your last name (if a large yard) would make it easier. In any case, you should think about dictating you and your family's story too. Its very interesting. If only you do it for the kids/future generations and leave a copy in the hometown library. Stay Well.
> --CT Len
> *- Going to get a map out after.



Thank you for that suggestion. I sure might just do that. Enjoy the spring today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (May 12, 2021)

I found Winnemucca on the map. NW corner area. Now I just have to get to NV. Stay well and get that tape recorder going on all your stories. The library might have already started such a project for people who contributed/lived in town. Like the buriedtreasuretime family! --CT Len


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 1, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi buriedtreasuretime,
> 
> Not to be forgotten by me. If I'm ever near Winnemucca* I'm going to pay my respects. Never been there but I'll probably hit Vegas or Reno one day and will let you know. I don't know how populated this yard where your family is and probably in a small yard could find the family circle by the info previously given. Your last name (if a large yard) would make it easier. In any case, you should think about dictating you and your family's story too. Its very interesting. If only you do it for the kids/future generations and leave a copy in the hometown library. Stay Well.
> --CT Len
> *- Going to get a map out after.



Thanks Len, some great old ghost towns around that area, Humboldt and Pershing counties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 1, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Thanks Len, some great old ghost towns around that area, Humboldt and Pershing counties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great creek fishing for brown trout and cut throat trout too! Lye creek up at Hinkey Summit through the mostly gone early 1800’s town of Paradise Nevada. A lot of it is still there waiting to be rescued. It truly is a paradise from an explorer, archeology keen and natural history buff. Lots of Native American artifacts out in the hills. That whole northern Nevada area has fascinating history going back centuries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Jun 1, 2021)

Yo! Ho!
Hey Buriedtreasuretime,
How's it going?
Thanks for all the tips. If I get to NV you're going to know.
Stay Well and Stay in Touch.

--CT Len
PS- I was never much for fishing. Here's a quick story. Once a year all the males in the family would go out on one boat about 25 miles into the Atlantic and try to fill the freezers with Cod. As a youngster (5-7yrs.) seems like I always hit rough seas and didn't do a lot of actual fishing. The next time I went a prankster Uncle positioned me right near the bait barrel. It was my last deep sea expedition...  I'm better off solid ground, even bought an old cane pole about 5 yrs. ago. Still haven't used it. Would rather go exploring and looking for artifacts. --L


----------

